# Shimano SLX vs XT groupset weight



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a weight comparison between the two groupo's? crank, deraileurs, brakes


I am curious how much weight savings there is with the XT since the SLX is getting good reviews and is quite a bit cheaper


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Shifters - about the same weight, SLX does not have instant release. Get XT.

Cranks: for triple cranks SLX is 36g heavier, largely due to steel granny. Replace granny for one from XT for raughly the same weight. SLX double is 110g heavier then triple due to 36t + bashguard(145g ), metal pedal inserrts and reinforced spider. Get SLX for better looks.

Rear derailleur, for shadow GS 226g vs 253g for SLX. For 27g savings get XT.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Shimano SLX triple 889 gms

Shimano XT triple 853gms

Shimano SLX brake calipers 300gms/pr

Shimano XT brake calipers 223gms/pr

Shimano SLX SGS RD 258gms

Shimano XT SGS RD 228gms


----------



## Molly55 (Apr 17, 2007)

And the LX looks like it weighs 907 grams. So is that a big difference or would you be unlikely to tell by holding, say, the SLX and LX in your hands?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

18gms is about 2/3 of an ounce. That is subtle as a difference. But every little bit helps.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Molly55 said:


> And the LX looks like it weighs 907 grams. So is that a big difference or would you be unlikely to tell by holding, say, the SLX and LX in your hands?


The crank is low in the center of gravity of the bike, also centered in the bike front to back, and also you won't feel the difference in function. For the money-conscious, I think it's better to spend the extra money on a better rear derailleur, better shifters, better brakes, etc. that can save you some weight at the outer areas of the bike and also may function better, feel better, last longer, etc.


----------



## Molly55 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wheelspeed said:


> The crank is low in the center of gravity of the bike, also centered in the bike front to back, and also you won't feel the difference in function. For the money-conscious, I think it's better to spend the extra money on a better rear derailleur, better shifters, better brakes, etc. that can save you some weight at the outer areas of the bike and also may function better, feel better, last longer, etc.


Good to know since I have an M582 :thumbsup:


----------

